# M3 Versus 540i?



## stm69 (Apr 5, 2003)

Since this is my first or second post, I thought that I would give a brief introduction. I'm sorry for crossposting this, but the way the forums are split up, I'd kill myself if I missed input from either camp!

I'm not looking for just *a* car. I'm not looking for *the* car. I'm looking for *my* car. I'm not an experienced driver, but I'm eager to learn. I've never owned a "performance" nor a "luxury" automobile, my 1999 Maxima (laugh and you die I still love her) has been the end of a relatively short list of cars I've had the pleasure of driving and owning.

I've always wanted to find that car that would fit me, that would be a blend of performance and some luxury. I don't care much for fancy options, like NAV (I can get lost or stop at a gas station just fine), or the like. I want something that goes fast, handles well, has a decent amount of creature comfort, a car that I can keep for many years.

My interest in a new car was peaked oddly by Infinti's G35. The G35 Sports Coupe 6MT looked to be a good choice. I have yet to test drive one, but it seems on the surface to offer quite a bit of value. Ironically, the Infiniti dealership happens to be right next to the BMW dealership. In my late night forays (I like shopping at night when there's noone else around), I have found myself drawn over the other side of the fence quite a bit, to check out the Bimmers. While I haven't made my final decision yet, finances being a big deal comparing the G35 to the below cars, I thought I would see what information I could glean from these forums.

If I'm going to get a car to last me a few years (my wife in the background is yelling forever), I'd like to do it with a bang if it's the right thing for me. Hence the subject, 540i 6 speed, or a M3 SMG. I had intended to plop a twin turbo into the G35 when they becames available, so since that was looking like $41-42K, I figured I could do an extra year or two and perhaps get something that I wouldn't be constantly looking over my shoulder playing "what if's" in my head. I know that a $32K WRX GTi with another $8K in engine mods would probably hand even a M3 it's rear, but it's like the Infiniti people laughing at the new Accord Coupe being fast but not being an Infiniti; an Infiniti isn't quite a BMW (yet?).

First question I have is, how will the 2004 model years affect resale and/or blue book of the 2003's? I don't go into this with the intention of resale, but in the time frame that I'm looking at, July at earliest for an ED possibly, and with September/October being right around the corner, it would certainly suck for a $50K+ 2003 be $35K in a year or two. So in other words, if I went for a 2003, I'd be willing to go for one in a few months, but I'm inclined to wait for the 2004's if there's good reasons for it.

Here are my thought processes for the two cars, please feel free to add your own thoughts, correct me, and/or add in ideas.

BMW M3 SMG

Pro's
* FAAAAAAAAAAAST, performance like nothing I've experienced probably. Agile, nimble, yet somewhat stealthy.
* 2+2 for the eventual baby seat
* Doesn't need much tuning off the bat, and additional cash outlays (sure I'll find some down the line)
* It's the serious performance car I have been looking for, and would be happy with (till the next thing comes out =>)

Con's
* The engine problem worries me, but I think that's just worrying now that it's supposed to be handled
* Probably high insurance
* Not sure if to go for the SMG, but equipped with Xenon/Metallic Paint/19" Wheels it's $51K, SMG makes it top $53K + $1K gas guzzler, pretty significant chunk of change. Invoice for all the above + destination looks to be $48,585 without any dealer profit.
* I believe it's not available with the possible 7% ED discount, in that case a pickup at Performance Center might be a good second choice
* Supply and demand and all, it's not likely that I can get a great deal on one

BMW 540i 6 speed

Pro's
* Sleeper car, it's not a performance monster, but it's no slouch
* Interior larger than M3? Better creature comforts, for eventual kids
* It's a more refined car, not as edgey or fast, but should be an immensely satifsying driving exprience still
* It's available in an ED, although I hear the 2004's will no longer have the discount (?)
* It's probably more available than the M3, and can get a much better deal on it

Con's
* At $57K with no options and $1300 gas guzzler, it's much more than the M3, although looking at the invoices at eurobuyers, it's within range (very barely). Invoice + destination + gas guzzler looks to be $49,220 without any dealer profit for an ED.
* Still not as performance oriented as M3

There are other issues such as where to buy, how much to finance, etc that I have to work out. I live in a smaller town, and quite frankly, I don't think the local dealer will haggle if any. I am 100 miles away from Atlanta, which should provide considerably more bargaining leverage (which is where I bought my Maxima from). I've also thought about going through Eurobuyers, any thoughts? Also, not being a real experienced driver, I'm limited to commutes, not real bad traffic. But I'm thinking about starting to look into car clubs, and/or drives being about 125 miles from the Smokies and the Gatlinburg area with lots of twisty roads with good scenery.

I'm very excited about the prospects, and am looking forward to any input, flamage or whatever you all can collectively add.

Thanks!

Sam


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

Man... you posted an essay... I went through the same question about two months ago. Check out that post, it may help you out.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59696&highlight=m3+540

Anyway, the bottom line is that you have to get the car you really want. No one here can make that decision for you. Price-wise they are pretty much the same, with bigger discount on 5 series and little to no discount on the M. Thus the price works out to be the same if you buy. But if you lease then the 5 will be the better deal.

You will likely be happy with either car. For me the choice was simple: the 5 is too much car for me so I went with the M. Good luck.


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

From one Sam to another ---

I flirted with a similar choice myself, although I was looking at the 530i rather than the 540i. Performance-wise, the 530i is outclassed, but that is another story.

The real thing that I keyed in on was the baby seat. Sounds like you don't need one yet, but as a father of two, my feeling is that the M3 is not the car to be toting the kiddies around in. It didn't take me too long to count the M out as a real option for me. Perhaps when my kids are both in college, the M5 might fell about right...

What's your feeling on the E39 vs. E60? There are a lot of mixed feelings out there about the new 5er. I am taking delivery (euro) of my 2003 530i in 34 days, and very deliberately wanted to stay clear of the 2004. One, I don't like it. Two, it's the first year of the production run. If you like the E39, perhaps a better choice for you would be a 2001-2002 540i. You'll get the performance, a reliable platform, the safety of a big-a$$ sedan, and a little off the pound of flesh you'll have to dish for a new one.

My two shekels.

Sam


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

I have an E46 M3 (6sp) and my business partner has a 540 6sp.
First off, if I needed a family car with a serious measure of performance and 4 doors, the 540 6sp would be at the top of my list. But having driven his car on numerous occasions I would never trade my M3 for it. The 540 has a much bigger and more comfortable rear seat and a more supple ride - this is an awesome car on the highway that just covers mile after mile with incredible ease and confidence. But on back roads this car does not offer the kind of satisfaction an M3 does. It feels very heavy and big (not that the E46 M3 is a lightweight by any measure). It just does not have that surgical precision that the M3 has. It does have a lot of low end torque but no top end rush that is so satisfying as the M3 climb to its 8K RPM redline.
The M3 is faster and quicker in every regard (we've tested this on numerous occasions and in numerous scenarios). The M3 handles much better and stops better as well. The M3 is hardly spartan and has a ton (too many IMHO - or better too heavy) built in creature comforts. From the point of view performance the M3 is the easy choice hands down.
If your original interest was a G35 coupe than the M3 would seem to be closer to what you're looking for. Also, you will not buy a 540 6sp or M3 at anywhere near invoice.... There seem to be some places around the country where you can get upwards of $2K off MSRP on an M3 (with as few options as you list $2K maybe optimistic as well) and maybe $3K off the 540 6sp - but invoice is a serious pipe dream. 
As an aside, my partner and I both had 98 M3's when we first started our current venture. His was leased and I owned mine. When his lease expired he could not get a new M3 (2/01 - wait was around 12-18 months at the time) so he bought what he though was the next best thing. I could afford to wait since I owned my E36 M3 (I placed my deposit in mid 2000). Now he literally drools every time I let him drive my car (which he requests any time we go anywhere together). His lease runs out in 2/04 and he has already started picking out the options on the 2004 M3 he will be ordering in November or December.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Sam, and welcome to the Board.

First, let me preface this by saying that I own neither of the two vehicles you mention. I simply want to throw my two cents in.

Regardless of your decision, I would suggest you contact a dealer and verify the last date you can order an E39. I know the E60 has been pushed back, but just to be on the safeside I would double check.

I have a feeling that you will end up ordering your car to suit your needs. But felt like sharing this anyway. I just happened to stop in at one of the local dealers today and they had a couple of M3's in stock. (They also two Black M5's that I strongly considered taking at gunpoint ) One of the M3's was Carbon Black/Black with Premium, 19" Wheels, Xenon's and SMG. MSRP was around $57k. The other M3 was Steel Grey with Premium, Xenon's, 6SPD and it was around $53k. It also had the Real Aluminum Trim. My point is, you will be hard pressed to find one that is optioned exactly as you want it, but I am sure you know this.

I would also suggest something else. In the Atlanta Area there are at least 4 or 5 BMW Dealerships. Given the proximity of Chattanooga to Altanta, I would give serious consideration to driving down here.

One thing you will find, more cars, and a willingness to deal. I will be happy to let you know my salesman, if you are interested.

Some of the dealer's, if you would like to check stock and make phone calls:

Global Imports (www.atlantabmw.com)
United BMW (Two Locations)
Athens BMW
Hank Aaron BMW
Chris BMW

Good luck! In my opinion, you really cannot go wrong.


----------



## stm69 (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks guys for all the input, I'm going to check out the local dealer and see what they say.

I like the E39 just fine, the 2003 540i is to die for look wise. And I like the looks better than the E60. But the depreciation hit is hard to bare, and yet first year run model of the E60 might have a few more snags... grrrr hehe. Really tough decision. I'll look at the M3 again, but I have a feeling it might be too small.

GSR13, does the dealership you deal with in Atlanta do ED?

Thanks for all the advice!

Sam


----------

